# Trying to study more Concept vs Problems



## kduff70 (Jul 10, 2015)

[SIZE=10.5pt]In my pursuit to pass this test I've been trying to figure out a better way of studying. I know now that just studying the problem in spin,CI, NCEES and Graffeo are not enough. When I took the test in the spring I knew the topic well and was not surprised but more so stuck when certain information was not given. The only thing I can see myself doing to working around this problem for the next time is to understand the concept better, so that no matter how they present a problem I'm at least better prepared to answer the question. So far I just been taking each topic outlined in the Ncees and trying to relate the basic concept two the problems I may encounter and note down the information. Does anybody have any suggestion on how to make this a good regiment? I guess what I'm trying to say is instead of just taking formula; Find a way to formulate concept that can be reference when a problem come up that don’t have all the standard information? Thank you for any suggestion.[/SIZE]


----------



## zm83 (Jul 10, 2015)

What is your current job? All I studied was the practice exams, but I have been exposed to a lot of concepts through work.


----------

